# Dragon Brewer



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone know much about these?

http://shop.lacolombe.com/collections/merchandise/products/dragon


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I doubt many will have experienced much from la colombe over here as they don't ship to the UK as far as I now. I had a load of beans from them a couple of years back as my parents were in LA and I has some delivered to them there to bring home for me


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They do ship to the UK. O got as far as organising the whole thing at Xmas just gone but backed out at the last minute. All shipping rates are there now


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Enjoyed the clip but nigh on $400 dollars for a syphon brewer is having a laugh.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

HasBean have one, they posted it on facebook a while back but never heard any more.

Maybe Gary can elaborate?

Just looks like a fancy bong to me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Just looks like a fancy bong to me.


N3ow that's going to be distracting me all day


----------

